# Neuer Gaming PC + Bildschirm



## Terrible__khons (26. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

Ich bin jetzt paar Jahre aus der Gaming Branche gewesen und hab nur Zeitweise Konsole gezockt.

Es wird aber wieder Zeit sich einen zeitgemäßen PC zu besorgen der auch die nächsten Jahre taugt.

Dieses Mal will ich mir keinen selbst bauen sondern einen Fertig-PC bzw einen den ich mir im Shop zusammenstellen kann und dann zusammenbauen kann.

Desweiteren einen Bildschirm.

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Mir ist die Situation aktuell schon bewusst und will nicht mehr Geld zahlen als es Wert ist.

Falls das nicht möglich ist warte ich noch ab.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (26. Dezember 2021)

Was ist dein Budget?
Aber...


Terrible__khons schrieb:


> Mir ist die Situation aktuell schon bewusst und will nicht mehr Geld zahlen als es Wert ist.


...das wird derzeit wohl nichts. 
Bei der Grafikkarte zahlt man im Moment auf jeden Fall (deutlich) mehr.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Dezember 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Bei der Grafikkarte zahlt man im Moment auf jeden Fall (deutlich) mehr.


Auch die Anwendungsbedürfnisse ist dabei nicht unerheblich.
Wenn ein "FHD Display" langt, kann eine kleinere Graka (1600er Reihe ohne RTX) durchaus ausreichen, da ist dann das Preis-/Leistungs Gefälle nahezu auf Normalniveau. 

Das ist dann aber kein Hardcore Gaming PC 😉


----------



## TheRattlesnake (26. Dezember 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Auch die Anwendungsbedürfnisse ist dabei nicht unerheblich.
> Wenn ein "FHD Display" langt, kann eine kleinere Graka (1600er Reihe ohne RTX) durchaus ausreichen, da ist dann das Preis-/Leistungs Gefälle nahezu auf Normalniveau.


Weiß nicht wie die Normalpreise bei der 1600er Reihe sind.
Ich hatte jetzt erst nochmal ne GTX 1060 gekauft. War gute 100€ teurer als meine 1060 die ich vor 2,5 Jahren gekauft hatte. Und die jetzt habe ich da sogar noch relativ "günstig" bekommen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Dezember 2021)

Verdammt ... in den letzten Wochen bin ich "fast ständig" über UVP Überteuerung<>Leistung Vergleiche bei Grakas gestolpert und aktuell finde ich keinen. 🙄


----------



## Terrible__khons (28. Dezember 2021)

Was haltet ihr von mifcom, die haben mir folgende Konfiguration vorgeschlagen inkl. Bildschirm:



			https://www.mifcom.de/laden/iynp6v93


----------

